# Onr



## lee1975 (May 3, 2011)

Asked a while back about the best waterless wash and all recommended ONR. Used it for the first time today.....where have you been all my life??? Thanks everyone for the recommendation :thumb: anyone thinking about it dont think just get it a very easy product and great finish.  Finished the car off with Z8 what a finish never seen the audi looking so silver shame its going back to work in the morning!


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

ONR is pretty special, isn't it . I can wash and dry our MINI from top to bottom in 30-minutes under good conditions, and the results are always fabulous. I will say however that the quality of your drying towel is especially important with ONR, however, and not having a good one can really slow you down...

Steampunk


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

Steampunk said:


> ONR is pretty special, isn't it . I can wash and dry our MINI from top to bottom in 30-minutes under good conditions, and the results are always fabulous. I will say however that the quality of your drying towel is especially important with ONR, however, and not having a good one can really slow you down...
> 
> Steampunk


:thumb::thumb: agree completely

great product.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I purchased some ONR when there was a hose pipe ban in the north west in 2010

In all honesty, I was dreading using ONR after spending so much time and investment on the two bucket method, snow foam, power lance, nilfisk power washer etc and perfecting my washing methods etc.

Number one, I couldn't believe how quick it took to pre-spray, wash and dry the whole car.

Number two - the finish on a metallic black car was amazing.

Used it when the volcano cloud from the Iceland was blowing dust & use it regularly in the winter periods to take off traffic grime and salt - no problemo with ONR.

It's a brill product - and fantastic on those days when the weather looks iffy and i can't be ar$£d faffing about with the pressure washer and hose on a cold weekend, which happens to be more regular these days.


----------

